# Application Of Biblical Law



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 4, 2007)

Pastor John Weaver has a 5 message series on the application of Biblical law. This link is to the 3rd message. It is a blessing. Would like to hear comments from any who find the time to listen. It is truly worth the time in my opinion.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=829071457403
Application of Biblical Law


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 4, 2007)

I will do...remind me in a few days as I am snowed under a little...well I will be from tonight and I am part way through a sermon on alcohol


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, Brother James. I listened to Rev Weaver for the first time the other day and he was quite good.

Nice pic, btw.


----------



## KMK (Sep 4, 2007)

I think I listened to this series years ago but will do so again. It is never a waste of time to listen to Brother Weaver!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 5, 2007)

Outstanding sermon!  To quote Jerry Clower, "This feller really shucks it right down down to the cob." 

Thank you for the link Brother James!

I'll be downloading the rest of the series this evening.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 5, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> To quote Jerry Clower, "This feller really shucks it right down down to the cob."
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 5, 2007)

I just finished this sermon series. This guy just shocked me with the law. Man he really showed up the wretchedness in Part 5 when he preached on "Honoring thy father and thy mother".


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 5, 2007)

I just started message 4. As usual, brother Weaver challenges you to re-examine everything.
This series is great.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 5, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I just started message 4. As usual, brother Weaver challenges you to re-examine everything.
> This series is great.


yeah a brutally blunt series. If I had the money I would pay him to come start a church smack dab in NYC  Us NYers need some righteous hate speech.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 13, 2007)

I finished listening to the series today. Brother Weaver doesn't hold anything back.

This series should be broadly prescribed for what ales the modern church: "Take as needed to combat antinomianism." Though some may also like to see a warning; "Side effects may include a theonomic (Biblical) worldview accompanied by reconstructionist tendencies." 

Thank you for the heads up on these sermons Brother James.


----------

